# Log a Load for kids bass tournament



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Just curious if anyone on here is fishing the log a load this year. They have moved the tournament to tensaw river out of live oak landing. Event will be April 21 and you can register at A-1 Accessories on hwy 29 in cantonment. $130 per boat and $5,000 to the first place team. This is always a fun tournament with good participation and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah i am going to fish the log-a-load,it should be alot better on tensaw.
I just got to find a partner before i can go register.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't bass fished in years but i am trying to get the cat put back together !!! i might be interested LoCo.... I have worked during the tournament for the last few years....


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't have plans but I'd like to fish it.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

MacTheFuzz said:


> I don't have plans but I'd like to fish it.


You should get one of the guys in the bass club to fish with you. If I didn't already have a partner I'd fish with you.


----------

